

The BeFree – Portable Onion Router and Adapter - RicCo
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-befree-portable-onion-router-and-adapter#/story

======
detaro
If they have a working device since May, why are they only showing renderings?

I guess the price could be possible if they are taking an existing board and
just add their software, I don't know how expensive that case would be to make
at small scale?

~~~
RicCo
not sure, may be they just had a prototype of the board in May... But this is
something I wanted to build with Raspberry Pi for a long time, but never got
time to get into it. Plus this one has gigabit ethernet and is fairly cheap so
I decided to give it try, and thought may be someone else will like it too...

